# Fire Hydrants



## NinaS (Feb 27, 2012)

Wondering if you charge extra for clearing fire hydrants. Obviously we don't pile snow around them but when snow gets deep, do you charge extra to clear around them? We have a condo complex that has 5 hydrants.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NinaS;1984681 said:


> Wondering if you charge extra for clearing fire hydrants. Obviously we don't pile snow around them but when snow gets deep, do you charge extra to clear around them? We have a condo complex that has 5 hydrants.


Nope..........Part of the service.....Along with keeping mailbox areas free of snow and ice....


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you price it in there it's a profitable part of the service - here it's mostly expected and priced in there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, I'm in the Fire restoration business. I need then to save the structure so we can make money.

Keeping then relatively clean is part of the job.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

For my residential customers if they have one on the property ill just get as close as possible with the plow and push past it. but we dont normally dig them out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

From my town.

Lancaster

Winter snowstorms wreaked havoc on the village’s fire hydrants and the havoc.

Public Works Superintendent William Cansdale said that upon checking with Erie County Water Authority officials, 18 were originally reported missing, with an additional four missing or bent. Twelve have been repaired as of this week. The village rents the hydrants from the authority.

The ones that are missing either were picked up by the water authority or possibly scrappers. Yet, others were likely hauled away by the village in its snow-clearing efforts and buried under the snow at the village dump on Sheldon Avenue.

“We’ll find them whenever the snow melts,” Cansdale said.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I dig em out Include it in the price


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

grandview;1985235 said:


> From my town.
> 
> Lancaster
> 
> ...


What do they do, turn on the water when someone reports a fire?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jhenderson9196;1985417 said:


> What do they do, turn on the water when someone reports a fire?


Bottled water.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

jhenderson9196;1985417 said:


> What do they do, turn on the water when someone reports a fire?


Chalk this up to you can't believe everything you see on TV. Hydrants are actually dry. The shutoff valve controlled by the nut on top of the hydrant, is actually far underground, in the water main. That is one of the reasons why the FD goes around "flushing hydrants". It is to flush all the rust out that accumulates in the hydrant so that it doesn't run through the pump on the engine when they hook up to them. Soooo, in real life when a car takes a hydrant out, it doesn't actually shoot water into the air. So no, just because the hydrant is gone, doesn't mean the water service has to be shut off. Water still flows like normal through the main.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

But when you break off the exposed part of the hydrant you must sometimes get cracked plumbing at the T. In hindsight I remember installing a hydrant at a development that had city water. ( not common around here) We did set the T in concrete. I guess that saves it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Anytime I do walks on a property, and there's a hydrant, I dig them out. Takes but a half a minute or so with a SS blower, and the rest of the snow falls away.

I make sure the H.O. is made aware of the service. 30 seconds of my time can save a life if need be to access the hydrant. I consider it part of my public / civic duty to my customer. 

Screw the neighbors, though...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

All season long, I knew the township monkeys were plowing in the hydrants, but had no proof of it.

Well, now I do..... so now what ? Nothing I guess, as it's all melted by now.







Not only did he plow it in from the street side, but he pushed it up the driveway apron, and into the sidewalk as well. Nice, huh ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1985705 said:


> All season long, I knew the township monkeys were plowing in the hydrants, but had no proof of it.
> 
> Well, now I do..... so now what ? Nothing I guess, as it's all melted by now.
> 
> ...


Looks like this x file was solved.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Charging for clearing hydrants? As an American who values the lives of his neighbors and clients, we mark them in the fall, and keep them open for the FD all winter.

There is not a thought in my mind that says we wouldn't be responsible, in some way, if there was a fire on a commercial property and the hydrants were not cleared.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Let the fire fighters dig them out.
It gets them out of the hall and away from washing their personal cars and trucks.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1985752 said:


> Let the fire fighters dig them out.
> It gets them out of the hall and away from washing their personal cars and trucks.


If we averaged 40 inches per season I might have the same feeling, but I sort of "hear" what you are saying.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I always clear the hydrants. We had a fire on my street a few years ago and they almost lost the house, the closest hydrant was frozen and the next closest was buried by a neighbors plow. Fire department had to run over 1000' of hose just to access a hydrant, they told me after they were a few seconds from running out of water on the truck. Every year since, after everything else is done I take the time to clear all of them between my house and the main road (7 of them I believe) 30 minutes of my time and I have the peace of mind knowing they are all accessible just in case.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1985752 said:


> Let the fire fighters dig them out.
> It gets them out of the hall and away from washing their personal cars and trucks.


I doubt you'd feel that way if your home was burning and they were spending time digging out a hydrant rather than fighting a fire. It's hard enough walking through a foot of snow in fire gear.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't know about residential because who can positively say who is responsible for burying them, the city plow or the private contractor, but my guess is that if you are the contractor servicing a commercial account and all the hydrants are buried and there is a fire that is made worse because of lack of access to water, YOU ARE GOING TO HEAR ABOUT IT, QUITE POSSIBLY IN A COURTROOM. As others have said, I think if it's one hydrant, you just keep it cleared, no big deal. If you have several, you figure it in to your quote and you keep them all clear. I definitely would not show an additional charge on the bill to do it. What would happen if there was a fire, oh sorry, the customer was too cheap to pay to have it cleared.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1985752 said:


> Let the fire fighters dig them out.
> It gets them out of the hall and away from washing their personal cars and trucks.


Boy that takes balls!!! Maybe you should step up and put your big boy panties on and do the job!! Good chance you can't. P.S it is nice to wash your truck and get paid!!!
As for shoveling hydrants if its on private property it is the owners job to maintain the hydrant in working order. Yes that means clearing the snow from around the hydrant. We shovel all are public hydrant after ever storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

fireside;1986049 said:


> Boy that takes balls!!! Maybe you should step up and put your big boy panties on and do the job!! Good chance you can't. P.S it is nice to wash your truck and get paid!!!
> As for shoveling hydrants if its on private property it is the owners job to maintain the hydrant in working order. Yes that means clearing the snow from around the hydrant. We shovel all are public hydrant after ever storm.


Private property...

The hydrants at the street are located on the area between the sidewalk and the curb. On my survey, although I have to maintain this grassy area, from a technical standpoint, it belongs to the city. If the city is burying the cities fire hydrants, and someone dies because of it, who then is responsible ?

The homeowner who lives nearby ?

The guy in the truck who buried it because he's a brainless monkey ?

The city who employed the brainless monkey ?

The engineer who placed the hydrants at the street for the brainless monkey to bury it ?

The neighbor's dog who peed on the hydrant and froze the mechanisms solid ?

The elf on the shelf who wasn't watching the monkey in the truck ?

Inquiring minds what to know..... NOW !


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It comes down to owns the hydrants located along the public roadways. In my AHJ the fire dept owns and maintains all the hydrants located along the public roadways. Some are owned by the water authority in other AHJ's. If you own them you must maintain them/ shovel them out. One's located in condos,public shopping centers and so on for the most part are privately owned and maintained by the owner. They must even flush and maintain them twice a year under the national life safety code. 
Under normal snowfall it would be interesting what would happen if they were not shoveled in a timely fashion. I have had nice plow guys bury them so bad you needed a loader to clear them off. My dept back charged the owner for the service. Just shovel them out you have no idea how bad it sucks digging for a hydrant during a fire!!


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

So this is how it works in Massachusetts

It is LEGAL for town and state contractors and employees to pile snow on hydrants in the course of clearing the road. If you are not a municipal worker or contractor then it is illegal. 

I work for the FD in my town and we have 1300 Hydrants and 5 guys on duty. you do the math. This year we had over 110 inches of snow. We went out and shoveled hydrants all day everyday in between emergency calls. And we were happy(mostly) to do it. 

We appreciate all the help we can get from residents and private contractors that take the time to maintain their own hydrants. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;1986051 said:


> Private property...
> 
> The hydrants at the street are located on the area between the sidewalk and the curb. On my survey, although I have to maintain this grassy area, from a technical standpoint, it belongs to the city. If the city is burying the cities fire hydrants, and someone dies because of it, who then is responsible ?
> 
> ...


Ok, I just wet myself from LMAO. Having said that, as an ex volunteer firefighter, I agree with fireside that if on PRIVATE PROPERTY, the property owner is responsible for keeping them accessible. The hydrants located in the easement between the street and sidewalk are the city's responsibility. That being said, you shouldn't go out of your way to bury it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fireside;1986049 said:


> Boy that takes balls!!! Maybe you should step up and put your big boy panties on and do the job!! Good chance you can't. P.S it is nice to wash your truck and get paid!!!


Maybe the professional/union fire fighter can do his/her job and take care of the equipment /infrastructure they use for their job instead.
(it's part of their duty's on our city for the fire dept. to service the hydrants.)

It is a fact, in our city that when they have done all of their chores and are not on a call that they wash wax their personal vehicles on the tax payers coin. They play basketball ,work on their boats, motorcycles etc etc also .

hint,
They (we have more than one fire hall) jump in a rig and drive around town ans shovel out fire hydrants. Even the one on the corner of my property.



fireside;1986049 said:


> As for shoveling hydrants if its on private property it is the owners job to maintain the hydrant in working order. Yes that means clearing the snow from around the hydrant. We shovel all are public hydrant after ever storm.


No, it is not the property owners responsibility to maintain city/states property like a fire hydrant ,the city /state maintains the right-of-way.
Nor do you maintain a overhead power lines should a tree take them down......



fireside;1986056 said:


> It comes down to owns the hydrants located along the public roadways. In my AHJ the fire dept owns and maintains all the hydrants located along the public roadways. Some are owned by the water authority in other AHJ's. If you own them you must maintain them/ shovel them out. One's located in condos,public shopping centers and so on for the most part are privately owned and maintained by the owner. They must even flush and maintain them twice a year under the national life safety code.
> Under normal snowfall it would be interesting what would happen if they were not shoveled in a timely fashion. I have had nice plow guys bury them so bad you needed a loader to clear them off. My dept back charged the owner for the service. Just shovel them out you have no idea how bad it sucks digging for a hydrant during a fire!!


no private hydrants unless they are connected to the building, in my neck of the woods.
You need a permit from the city/state/county to touch a hydrant in my area.

The city plows in hydrants all of the time its SOP.
as they are right next to the street.

You mean to tell us that in your town the city/state plow plows out the hydrant or plows around them?

Some hydrants have water shut off for the nearby home and stick up out of the ground next to the hydrant that i have no need to hit with my plow.

let your/our tax dollars work and get what you paid for.
We pay our fire fighters to keep them clear.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They plow the streets snd hydrants will get buried. We just go out and shovel them out no big deal. It just takes time. my dept has 12 guys per shift and are doing 8000 plus call per year so by no means do we hang around all the time!
We will not shovel private property hydrants the Fire Marshall will abate the property owner to get it done under CT state law! 
I plow a complex that has 5 hydrants and yes I shovel out each one every storm if needed. No additional cost.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

> "Digging out fire hydrants isn't the way most people spend their Christmas.
> 
> "Days like today - whether it's Christmas or not - *we still have our job that needs to be done* and we still have hydrants that need to be cleared out, *so we just go out and do our job*."
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

derekslawncare;1986064 said:


> Ok,* I just wet myself from LMAO.* Having said that, as an ex volunteer firefighter, I agree with fireside that if on PRIVATE PROPERTY, the property owner is responsible for keeping them accessible. The hydrants located in the easement between the street and sidewalk are the city's responsibility. That being said, *you* shouldn't go out of your way to bury it.


Tis always a good moment, when you get a chuckle in the morning. It can set the tone for the day...Thumbs Up

You talking to Me ? Never. I'm the unburying type.... Keep me out of the graveyards, man. I sometimes get carried away....pumpkin:

Township guys in big red trucks....... ALWAYS


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

it's a common practice in fire halls all over even the ones who say they are to bussey 

"When firefighters are on shift and are done with their work, they are allowed to wash their personal vehicles and those of friends and family at the stations."

"The Wilmington firefighters' union has filed a grievance with state labor officials challenging an order by Town Manager Michael Caira that forbids firefighters from washing their cars while on duty "

I believe they got this language in their contract.


I like to see them out working for the tax payer and not working on their vehicles at work.
shoveling + less time in the gym.Thumbs Up
IE
training, public service, public education etc etc.

ps
NEW BRITAIN CT
"King said there are 2,000 fire hydrants in the city and, while the Fire Department will be clearing most of them,
King said he expects all city fire hydrants to be cleared in the next few days."


Time is money, and I dont have the time to dig out every hydrant that I come across.
I /we pay the fire dept to do it.
I dont plow them in ether.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1985752 said:


> Let the fire fighters dig them out.
> It gets them out of the hall and away from washing their personal cars and trucks.


Boy you can tell some people are clueless... I bet you wouldn't have that take if one of your family members was trapped in a fire... Here in my City we have over 3500 fire hydrants and we are a Paid On Call fire department (we are not staffed 24/7) and all of our people have normal jobs... Clearing fire hydrants is not feasible with this model...

The More You Know...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cbservicesllc;1986146 said:


> Boy you can tell some people are clueless... I bet you wouldn't have that take if one of your family members was trapped in a fire... Here in my City we have over 3500 fire hydrants and we are a Paid On Call fire department (we are not staffed 24/7) and all of our people have normal jobs... Clearing fire hydrants is not feasible with this model...
> 
> The More You Know...


We do have a paid full time dept 24/7 with maney Fire halls all over our city
Clearing hydrants is in their contract/Jo's discription 
Hint, they will send in firefighters to go threw a dwelling befor water is available , the more you know.

A fire fighter can dig out a hydrant long befor the hose is in place and befor they are ready for water. As they dug them out befor they are totally inaccessible.
The more you know.

So befor you get to wash your car,boat, wheeler or play cards volleyball, basketballetc etc or work on them you go out and do some shoveling ,so your loved one is not trapped by fire.

Ps you see we have strong firefighters that do the shoveling so the elderly are not out there shoveling.
How would you like your dad or loved one suffer a hart attack and die shoveling out a hydrant?
The citizens are not responsible for servicing the public utilities .


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1986147 said:


> We do have a paid full time dept 24/7 with maney Fire halls all over our city
> Clearing hydrants is in their contract/Jo's discription
> Hint, they will send in firefighters to go threw a dwelling befor water is available , the more you know.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that works out fantastic for your City... but you do realize that in the State of Minnesota over 90% of Firefighters are classified as Volunteer or "Paid On Call" don't you? Then again, maybe you didn't know that... So over 90% of us have another Full Time Job... Families... Maybe another Part Time Job to help pay the bills... For over 90% of us, shoveling every fire hydrant is not a viable option...

As for strategies and tactics... don't worry... I've been in the biz for a little while brother...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cbservicesllc;1986155 said:


> I'm sure that works out fantastic for your City... but you do realize that in the State of Minnesota over 90% of Firefighters are classified as Volunteer or "Paid On Call" don't you? Then again, maybe you didn't know that... So over 90% of us have another Full Time Job... Families... Maybe another Part Time Job to help pay the bills... For over 90% of us, shoveling every fire hydrant is not a viable option...
> 
> As for strategies and tactics... don't worry... I've been in the biz for a little while brother...


Gee really.........
And do you know that other cities like mine, that a lot of them have the same policy?
You do realize this?
Not everyone lives in rural Mn.

You do realize that they are paid well?

That not every call requires every unit to respond.
Then again.

You realize 3-4 firefighters in a couple of trucks can service a lot of hydrants 
While being available to respond to all calls.
Now, you do relizise that not every hydrant will need to be dug out every time.
Becuse maney do " adopt a hydrant " but the fire dept still has to do the rounds.
" in my city"

So what works for our tax dollars may not work in any of the rural county's 
That I have lived in' like you.

So befor you go :redbounce or get all  
that you don't relize I was only talking about my city and hydrants.
My apologies if you couldnt understand this.

Ps.
I was a first responder for years, I have a clue as to what happens.
So befor any Ff get a knot in their hose, no one is not saying it's not a hard job or that some depts are under staffed. 
We don't have that issue. Our FF has down time.
That can even send a crew by with a boot for donations to various causes.
(Paid) and still have the cleanest vehicles in town.
( it's a local joke in the winter)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i thought something was off 
In rural areas there are not apt of hydrants a few dry hydrants
But most have to bring the water in a tanker


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1986184 said:


> i thought something was off
> In rural areas there are not apt of hydrants a few dry hydrants
> But most have to bring the water in a tanker


Maple Grove, MN isn't what I would call "rural" and neither is Lakeville, MN...
Both Volunteer forces at this time...
I'm sure I could name off plenty more but well, it wouldn't matter to you. 
Seems you have an axe to grind with your FF Staff that would be better served at a city council meeting instead of in here.:crying:
Have a great day.:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Doughboy12;1986188 said:


> Maple Grove, MN isn't what I would call "rural" and neither is Lakeville, MN...
> Both Volunteer forces at this time...
> I'm sure I could name off plenty more but well, it wouldn't matter to you.
> Seems you have an axe to grind with your FF Staff that would be better served at a city council meeting instead of in here.:crying:
> Have a great day.:salute:


 This is off tppic and a troll post at best.
You had nothing constructive to add.
Go dig.....

as you too have fewer comprehensive skills than I do.

Ps I guess your just to cheep?
But you see we pay taxes for Union fire dept. That has a contract and a job discription.
They want to dig. It's their work.
Or don't you get it?

And volley does not mean no pay in all situations.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Doughboy I dint waste my time looking up the other city you chimeded in about.
( just for Camden, even better than a cut&paste a screen capture.)

Pay for the entry volly maple grove Mn

You should be ashamed......


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1986256 said:


> Doughboy I dint waste my time looking up the other city you chimeded in about.
> ( just for Camden, even better than a cut&paste a screen capture.)
> 
> Pay for the entry volly maple grove Mn
> ...


This is a off topic and a troll post at best....see what I did there...:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You know Sno...(l'm a poet and didn't even know it) I get ur point and may even agreed to some things you point out. Not all FD's are alike and they shouldn't be stereotype them or attacking the 1st responders. 

On a side note, you seem to get bitter year after year. This season, in the last couple weeks you've really demonstrated ur hate for the world.

Go ahead, attack me.....I'm just saying what is transparent to all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1986325 said:


> You know Sno...(l'm a poet and didn't even know it) I get ur point and may even agreed to some things you point out. Not all FD's are alike and they shouldn't be stereotype them or attacking the 1st responders.


I was a first responder for many years, I wasn't attacking them at all.
( i have the dreams to prove it)and I dated a a girl fire fighter. she was bat crazy.......

As I said earlier, I'm talking about my town as others are talking about their area.
But some city's have the same policy I pointed that out too.

Like the rest of you, you just want what you pay for.
So do I.



1olddogtwo;1986325 said:


> On a side note, you seem to get bitter year after year. This season, in the last couple weeks you've really demonstrated ur hate for the world.


I had a nice colorful rant all typed out.
but chose not to.
Instead, I'll say your right.

The world isn't full of pink unicorns and rainbows.



1olddogtwo;1986325 said:


> Go ahead, attack me.....I'm just saying what is transparent to all.


Why attack you, you have a clue.
You dont spout off about what you know nothing about.

My tolerance for BS is dwindling, Ill just call it out,
like a grumpy old man.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1986256 said:


> Doughboy I dint waste my time looking up the other city you chimeded in about.
> ( just for Camden, even better than a cut&paste a screen capture.)
> 
> Pay for the entry volly maple grove Mn
> ...


Really? An image from a mass database job site?

Do your research homeboy... Our entry Firefighter makes about $9.50 an hour... We are PAID ON CALL... We are PAID, Per HOUR, when we have a CALL, or do TRAINING...

Your research is completely inaccurate for a line firefighter or officer on our department... We are all PAID ON CALL! 90 of us...

I'm a company officer making a little bit more per hour and I GUARANTEE I have never come close to $27,000 in a year...


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1986256 said:


> Doughboy I dint waste my time looking up the other city you chimeded in about.
> ( just for Camden, even better than a cut&paste a screen capture.)
> 
> Pay for the entry volly maple grove Mn
> ...


Not only that... your "research" is flawed...

The indeed search you used, when the checkbox saying "search job titles only" is unchecked, comes up with ANY job mentioning "fire" or "department" in it...

Some of my personal favorites are the Part Time Cook that has to deal with the "Department" of Health or the Upscale Security Guard that has to contact the "Fire Department" in case of fire alarms...

YOU are the one that should feel ashamed...


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Where did sno farmer go?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

serviceable
Drakeslayer 
nice troll drake,,,,,
Why dont you go back to your MN CHAT room.?
I see the gossip.....

Here is the deal,
i dont care how YOUR FIRE DEPT is run or what their duties are.
I dont crae if its paid or volly.
In Duluth, it is the fire Dept job to clear the snow from around the hydrants.

Regardless of the adopt a hydrant campaign.

Have a great day:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside;1986056 said:


> It comes down to owns the hydrants located along the public roadways. In my AHJ the fire dept owns and maintains all the hydrants located along the public roadways. Some are owned by the water authority in other AHJ's. If you own them you must maintain them/ shovel them out. One's located in condos,public shopping centers and so on for the most part are privately owned and maintained by the owner. They must even flush and maintain them twice a year under the national life safety code.
> Under normal snowfall it would be interesting what would happen if they were not shoveled in a timely fashion. I have had nice plow guys bury them so bad you needed a loader to clear them off. My dept back charged the owner for the service. Just shovel them out you have no idea how bad it sucks digging for a hydrant during a fire!!


Doesn't mean it is that way in every area.

In the city of GR, the FD charges the water department for clearing and flushing the hydrants.

In my township the sewer\water authority is responsible for them.........and does a crappy job of shoveling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cbservicesllc;1986146 said:


> Boy you can tell some people are clueless... I bet you wouldn't have that take if one of your family members was trapped in a fire... Here in my City we have over 3500 fire hydrants and we are a Paid On Call fire department (we are not staffed 24/7) and all of our people have normal jobs... Clearing fire hydrants is not feasible with this model...
> 
> The More You Know...


Oh relax............you're not the only one who works on a POC department. And has to shovel hydrants........or not.

Nothing SF said is clueless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1985500 said:


> Chalk this up to you can't believe everything you see on TV. Hydrants are actually dry. The shutoff valve controlled by the nut on top of the hydrant, is actually far underground, in the water main. That is one of the reasons why the FD goes around "flushing hydrants". It is to flush all the rust out that accumulates in the hydrant so that it doesn't run through the pump on the engine when they hook up to them. Soooo, in real life when a car takes a hydrant out, it doesn't actually shoot water into the air. So no, just because the hydrant is gone, doesn't mean the water service has to be shut off. Water still flows like normal through the main.


Actually, in areas like California and Florida, etc; that don't get frost in the ground, they are not dry hydrants and water will come out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1986000 said:


> I don't know about residential because who can positively say who is responsible for burying them, the city plow or the private contractor, but my guess is that if you are the contractor servicing a commercial account and all the hydrants are buried and there is a fire that is made worse because of lack of access to water, YOU ARE GOING TO HEAR ABOUT IT, QUITE POSSIBLY IN A COURTROOM. As others have said, I think if it's one hydrant, you just keep it cleared, no big deal. If you have several, you figure it in to your quote and you keep them all clear. I definitely would not show an additional charge on the bill to do it. What would happen if there was a fire, oh sorry, the customer was too cheap to pay to have it cleared.


So who gets sued if the hydrant is frozen? Nobody, because poop happens.

All you that shovel them out, you get a 20" dumping, are you really telling me that you shovel every single hydrant as soon as you're done plowing? Or do you create access so the fire department can actually reach the structure of all your accounts?

Might be news to some of you, but fire trucks bring their own water. And then there are tankers\tenders.

Hydrants freeze. Even shoveled ones.

Y'all are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Who shovels the molehills?

They have short legs


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1991536 said:


> Actually, in areas like California and Florida, etc; that don't get frost in the ground, they are not dry hydrants and water will come out.


A "dry hydrant" is a pipe stuck into a static water source to facilitate drafting from that source. (NFPA Standard 1231) <http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/0422.html>

A dry *barrel* hydrant is a "frostproof" pressurized hydrant. (NFPA 75, 3.3.10.1)

A few towns in my county have pressurized hydrants, but in places with no municipal water system, they rely on dry hydrants and tanker shuttles.

Shovel the dang thangs out, and then we'll go for coffee.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cbservicesllc;1986551 said:


> Really? An image from a mass database job site?
> 
> Do your research homeboy... Our entry Firefighter makes about $9.50 an hour... We are PAID ON CALL... We are PAID, Per HOUR, when we have a CALL, or do TRAINING...
> 
> ...


 You want an apology?:laughing:
For what?

Your post helped ME prove my point ,
So, thank you....
It was your buddy that said, they didn't get paid and who thinks the country is covered with hydrants.
Even my "flawed search showed that they do get paid and your search just helped to bolster my position.

Now you can go back and report this post to your bud:waving: the mn snow thread.

Maine_Train,
"A dry barrel hydrant" that is what I meant. we have those all over the place. In the land of 10k lakes.

I dont plow them in, and I no longer shovel them out.
I've stopped trying to make everyone happy.

If you choose to, good for you, if you plow them in, well
your a bigger hinder than I.pumpkin:


----------



## Snowman007166 (Jan 31, 2015)

The firefighters can't shovel them out because there way to busy sleeping, eating, surfing the internet, complaining and telling everyone how bad they have it.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snowman007166;1992878 said:


> The firefighters can't shovel them out because there way to busy sleeping, eating, surfing the internet, complaining and telling everyone how bad they have it.......


^^^THIS is a troll^^^


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1992880 said:


> ^^^THIS is a troll^^^


Its ok firefighters can break the law as well by putting led flood lights on their plows instead of DOT approved lights.

FEED THE TROLL !!!! STIR THE POT !!!! :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

xgiovannix12;1992887 said:


> Its ok firefighters can break the law as well by putting led flood lights on their plows instead of DOT approved lights.
> 
> FEED THE TROLL !!!! STIR THE POT !!!! :laughing:


Lol........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1992919 said:


> Lol........


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Snowman007166;1992878 said:


> The firefighters can't shovel them out because there way to busy sleeping, eating, surfing the internet, complaining and telling everyone how bad they have it.......


Ya and they go to the store in their engine on tax payers money. Shame on them :laughing:


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Time to move on


----------

